# Margie's Eagle



## Gary Max (Mar 22, 2010)

Fresh off the press----or something like that.
Just in time for this weeks show----100 year old Red Oak Barn Lumber for the back board. The pattern is from Judy Gale Roberts.


----------



## mbroberg (Mar 22, 2010)

That is outstanding!!  Margie does beautiful work.


----------



## RAdams (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW THAT IS NICE! I really like the backboard! that wood is beautiful! The eagle looks like he is about to grab a big ole salmon or something! Margie has some REAL talent there boss! 

P.S. I hope you make a million at the show!!!


----------



## Bree (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow wow wow!  That's great!  Tell her I said so!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Mar 22, 2010)

That is sweet.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 22, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful work!


----------



## n5zkz (Mar 22, 2010)

I feel like such an amateur!
that is stunning!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 22, 2010)

Beautiful job!  I miss making intarsia but my fingers dont miss that sanding. lol   You guys put out some Really Nice work!


----------



## JimB (Mar 22, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW


----------



## glycerine (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow!  Very nice!!


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 22, 2010)

Margie has outdone herself again. The background actually looks like the state of Tennessee. I think that'll help you get it sold.:bananen_smilies027:


----------



## jbostian (Mar 23, 2010)

Beautiful work!

Jamie


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Folks you all sure did brighten Margie's day with all the kind praises.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 24, 2010)

Gary,
That is spectaular.  You're a lucky man.


----------



## Rfturner (Mar 31, 2010)

*Eagle*

that is amazing it really jumps out at you


----------



## Mark (Mar 31, 2010)

That is very nice. Such talent. Good luck at the show..


----------



## johncrane (Mar 31, 2010)

That looks great Gary!


----------

